# Router lift, shop made???



## bsstone13 (Jan 13, 2014)

What router lift have you guys actually made? I've seen Steve Ramsey and Stumpy Nubs version, but would like suggestions on which is more functional and easier to make? Are there other plans out there that I might not know about that's not to detailed? Also, router table insert plate. What do y'all use?
I'm about to start making my router table for my Delta 36-725 table saw. Thanks in advance!


----------



## woodoogolem (Jun 29, 2014)

I can highly recommend Matthias Wandel's tilting lift . It may seem a bit intimidating at first but actually it is rather easy to make after following the videos and instructions. The only things you should be careful about are the pieces for the sliding mechanism as they should be as accurate as possible. On the other hand, the contraption relies on relative accuracy and you need to setup your cuts anyway, so no need to worry to much  Once the slider is locked, everythig is sturdy.

The plans are reasonable priced, come with lots of details and the original sketchup file, so you could even make adjustments in the model.

I mounted mine below a simple piece of 18mm ply and screwed it on top of my old Festool system, but you can choose everythig that gives enough room to tilt the mechanism as far as you actually need it.

In case you should choose to build this one, I would be willing to give some help if needed.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

I used the Hitachi MV12V2 router with a woodpecker alluminm plate. The plung adjustment shaft on this router has a 13 mm nut under the plastic bottom plate all you have to do is put 13 mm socket on the nut, mount the router to a router table plate, drill a 3\8 hole threw the router table plate at the nut, use a speed wrench threw he hole you drilled and wal la you have a router lift. Works great!!


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Woops


----------

